# William's ship seizes drugs haul (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A warship that Prince William is soon to join seizes cocaine valued at £40m.

More from BBC News...


----------



## What the Fug (Aug 22, 2007)

4 Weeks and he already has his own command(EEK)


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Shouldnt that be William's Gran's ship siezes the drugs ?


----------



## Lksimcoe (Oct 30, 2006)

He doesn't have his own command, as he's only a sub lt on a temporary assignment, but it's good exposure for him. 

Bet Harry's jealous as heck tho.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

So he isn't on it therefore it isn't "his" ship any more than it is mine. If anything it is more mine considering my tax bill. 

And the chap has had absolutely nothing to do with the drug haul whatsoever. But it makes a good headlines and headlines sell newspapers. Why let the truth get in the way of a good story!

Brian


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I have to withdraw my last remarks which I foolishly based on an article in the free London paper. (MAD) 

The London Times today statest that HRH was on HMS Iron Duke when this event occured and acting as an observer in the the helicopter that overflew the drug-runners boat. It was apparently already having mechanical trouble and US Coastguards who were on HMS Iron Duke boarded the vessel and arrested five people and recovered 45 bales of cocaine weighing 900kg.

I will eat my humble pie with a large helping of custard; I like custard.(Jester) 

Brian


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

You were partly right in your previous post; even if he was on the helicopter, it still hardly makes it *"his"* ship, more the ship upon which he has the honour to be serving..


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

Chouan said:


> You were partly right in your previous post; even if he was on the helicopter, it still hardly makes it *"his"* ship, more the ship upon which he has the honour to be serving..


>>>>>>>>>>>

Come on, guys. Everyone talks about the ship they are working/serving on as "my ship", RN or MN. "My" and "his" aren't always possessive - 
"my plane was full", "his bus broke down" etc


david


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

For the record, Prince William took an active part in this operation. He was in the Lynx helicopter that flew to investigate the speedboat believed to be laden with drugs off Barbados. The operation lasted 72 hours and was the first raid in the first week for HMS Iron Duke and her crew including Prince William who is treated the same as all the other crew whatever the media or others may think or say.

45 bales of cocaine weighing 900kg were seized. 

David


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

As my friend 'Meldrew' says " I cannot believe it!".


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

JimC said:


> As my friend 'Meldrew' says " I cannot believe it!".


It's "I don't believe it" Jim (Jester) 

David


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

Pompeyfan said:


> It's "I don't believe it" Jim (Jester)
> 
> David


Well I cannot anyway!(Cloud) 

As far as I'm concerned it's as someone else suggested herein - another bit of newspaper fill-in for those who wish to follow HRH & Co. Inc. Good luck to them! The followers and the followed.
I like many others are more concerned with day to day survival in a society which keeps reminding me of how unequal and unfair this world of ours can be. Not to mention concern about how I'm going to pay my fuel bills and afford all he little luxuries that the Rowantree people tell me I need to have a fullfilling , meaningful, happy life.[=P] 

I just wonder: (Smoke) would it not be better for the world leaders to create a fund to buy all the drug crops at source. Surely that must be a cheaper option than the upkeep of large, expensively equipped police forces, anti-terrorist groups, drug enforecement agencies, armies, airforces and navies?
If they did then if the Taleban and other such nasties wanted to compete, they would have to spend a lot of their resources - not on weapons but on trying to out-bid the world.
Unfortunately, HRH would then have to forego the excitement of adventures such as this latest one. I'm sure something else much safer and less expensive could be found for him to do! (I'm just jealous!).


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

This is my very point, neither Prince William or Harry want to do a safe job. They want to get stuck in, take risks, and not be followed by the press who make their job almost impossible and of course put their colleagues at risk. They are both like their mother, not afraid of taking risks, not sticking to protocol, trying to dodge minders, highlighting the awareness of HIV for example that their mother championed, full of mischief yet at the same time mindful of the role they were born into. 

I think they are both doing very well under extraordinary pressure, being without a mother at a very young age. Senior royals in particular can learn a thing or two from them. I just wish the media would let them get on with the military role both want to do without following their every move. Cover the work their mother started by all means, but leave their military career alone because as I said doing so not only puts them at risk but their colleagues as well.

David


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Perhaps "Military Career", as far as William is concerned. Do any of us imagine that, given his actual maritime training, he is capable of an active role on HMS Iron Duke? How many of us could have had an active role on our first ship with the naval traing that he's had! How much traing has he had? A week?


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Chouan said:


> Perhaps "Military Career", as far as William is concerned. Do any of us imagine that, given his actual maritime training, he is capable of an active role on HMS Iron Duke? How many of us could have had an active role on our first ship with the naval traing that he's had! How much traing has he had? A week?


He is a member of her crew being trained in the same manner as the rest. His service training is very important for when he becomes King. 

David


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Hardly in the "same manner" as the rest. How long does a Midshipman train at BRNC before he/she even sees a ship? Would any of the Masters who are members of our forum trust a new Cadet without even a week's training with an "active role" in a ship's operation? I doubt it.
Once William has completed his RN experience to prepare him for his role as King, does anybody know where he will be a Curate for a fortnight, and then where he will be a Vicar for a couple of months in order to do his Church of England training, ready for when he is head of the Church?


----------

